# Pandora closing down in Australia and New Zealand from Friday 31 July 2017



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I have received an email from Pandora advising that they will be ceasing operations in Australia and New Zealand from Friday 31 July 2017.

Many Uber drivers use Pandora to provide music in their cars.

Here is the text of the email:









Dear Pandora listener,

We will be shutting down the Pandora service in Australia and New Zealand on *July 31st, 2017*. After this date, you will no longer be able to access the Pandora app or website.

We're honoured to have connected so many listeners with the music they love these past few years.

Thank you for your loyalty and the opportunity to serve you.

Sincerely, 
The Pandora Team


----------



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

Rats jumping ship


----------



## Steelpanther (Jul 4, 2017)

The pandora icon has disappeared from the app too, unfortunately.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Funny how they leave Australia just as they have to start paying GST.


----------

